# Used cage with a bit of rust?



## MeghanNichol (Mar 2, 2012)

I just bought a new cage off of craigslist today for my tiel. It's a wonderful cage.. Still not as big as I would like but it will be great until we can buy our own house a few years from now. I looked over the cage and noticed a few rusts spots. The paint doesn't seem to be chipped anywhere, so I was wondering if I could do a very deep clean on this cage and remove all of the rust and NOT have to repaint it? I'm going on limited funds so I don't have the money to get it properly painted or buy all of the painting stuff myself.. I believe I can get most of the rust out. My main question is, will my tiel be safe if I don't repaint it?


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

I found an old thread that might be useful, http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=17300&highlight=Rust

I would think that as long as the rust is removed and the metal that the cage is actually made of is safe then it should be okay.


----------



## DesertDweller (Oct 8, 2011)

Something good to use on the rust spots that is absolutely safe is this:
get a cup. Place some baking soda in it. Pour some vinegar in to make a paste. It will bubble up. Brush the mixture on the rusty spots and let it sit for a few minutes. Wipe it off.


----------



## MeghanNichol (Mar 2, 2012)

DesertDweller said:


> Something good to use on the rust spots that is absolutely safe is this:
> get a cup. Place some baking soda in it. Pour some vinegar in to make a paste. It will bubble up. Brush the mixture on the rusty spots and let it sit for a few minutes. Wipe it off.


Oh awesome, I'm going to try that! I read the post before yours and I didn't really have anything on that list! I have baking soda and vinegar  I've been having serious buyers remorse all day about this cage. I hope this works so I can feel a lot better about spending $70!


----------

